# Girlfriend just getting into bbing, advice on direction please.



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

My better half is just getting into bbing , she's been given a programme by one of the pt's at our local gym, I've had a look and whilst I don't think it's perfect it's a good start and will serve it's purpose for now.

Shes started eating the same as me, good protein, low gi carbs & good fats.

Shes currently 112 lb and 25% body fat, he first goal is to lean down enough to show her abs, this is the bit that worries me .

The pt has told her she needs to be around 16% body fat (think that would be around 96lb or there abouts ) which is hella light.

On the other hand he's given her a calorie surplus so she's actually loosing definition...

She didn't pay for this guys advice, he spent a few hours for free with her and now she's left feeling a little alone and to be honest I'm not sure what exactly is the best course of action for her .

I suppose the options are, maintenance cals and hope her noob gains in muscle reduce her body fat, bulk a little then cut (she won't go for that ) or cut and end up at some unhealthy weight.

She's trying to achieve the fitness model look.

I'd really appreciate some help on this.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Muscle will not reduce her fat. Fat loss will be from cardio and diet.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Muscle will not reduce her fat. Fat loss will be from cardio and diet.


Yeh I understand that mate , should have been more clear.

Maintain and hope her gains (from being new) are decent hence lowering her bf%


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Dagman72 said:


> Muscle will not reduce her fat. Fat loss will be from cardio and diet.


I think he means more muscle mass on her frame making it appear like she's carrying a lower bf %?

Id get her on maintenance for a few weeks and see how she gets on from there.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeh, that was my first thought, if she can make some gains on maint she might be more tempted to take the direct rout.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Squats, cardio and don't eat to much crap that's all a girl needs to do lol... That's what I tell my girlfriend anyway


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

She's got her mind on a much more specific physique mate, I'm surprised at how keen she's been over the last few months tbh it's just the diet she's been given is kinda taking her away from her first goal at the moment and it's a bit demotivating for her even if I say to her it's the best way long term.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can I just say fairplay to her for getting in to it


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

bartonz20let said:


> She's got her mind on a much more specific physique mate, I'm surprised at how keen she's been over the last few months tbh it's just the diet she's been given is kinda taking her away from her first goal at the moment and it's a bit demotivating for her even if I say to her it's the best way long term.


Well if her goal is to have a fitness model's physique and she's putting on bodyfat.. you see where I'm going don't you?

Lean her up and concentrate on adding quality lean mass from then on :thumbup1:


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Suppose that's the biggest factor for now, how long will her noob gains last and will she still be able to make any headway on maintenance or mild cut, don't want her ending up like a human stick insect from a harsh cut.

Don't want her standing still and ending up frustrated either.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

How tall is she? 96lbs might not be so bad if she's say 5"2


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

build the muscle with a surplus then cut with dropping as few cals to start , sounds like he`s got her on the right track .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

She'll lose motivation and feel sh!te soon and look to give up.

I'd put her on maintenance AT MOST, but a small deficit if possible. If shes training correctly (HEAVY!) and her macros are good then there's no way she won't build muscle right now and it'll help with her mindset no end to lose some bf% initially.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 12, 2014)

My gf trains with me 6 days a week, does heavy lifting and is 110lbs at 13% bf (calipers). She's 5'4.

Make sure she sticks to heavy lifting, compound movements, short rest times and correct form and watch the gains come.

As already pointed out though, she needs to eat at maintenance or slightly below if she wants to lose bf. Make sure she eats the right foods at the right times, regardless of taste


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Make sure to help her out with the mechanics if she needs it too mate, my misses really struggled with the free weights to begin with. Her deadlift form on the other hand is text book, was from the very first lift!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

@RXQueenie, that's kinda what I was thinking, its more keeping her going and seeing gains in muscle or bf% drop so she can see she's making progress, at least in the early stages. Thanks for you advice 

@Zephyr, She's got the diet completely nailed to be honest, she's probably got a better attitude to food than me to be honest, its just the energy intake that needs refining.

@silverback, Agreed, its hard for me to train with her as some one has to look after our 3 year old but were planning on packing her off to her nans for a few days soon so I can go check her form and show her how to use the squat racks etc properly.

Thanks for the input guys, really appreciated.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 12, 2014)

Just out of curiosity how did he measure her bodyfat?

That seems really high for someone who's not so heavy. Please tell me not using electronic scales!!!


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Zephyr said:


> Just out of curiosity how did he measure her bodyfat?
> 
> That seems really high for someone who's not so heavy. Please tell me not using electronic scales!!!


The pt took it with callipers, 7 point but women's bf%'s tend to be higher then mens.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 12, 2014)

That's fair enough, it's not normally higher, it's just that women need a higher bf to keep their body and hormones functioning properly.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

Silvaback said:


> Make sure to help her out with the mechanics if she needs it too mate, my misses really struggled with the free weights to begin with. Her deadlift form on the other hand is text book, was from the very first lift!


Same with my misses and DL, somehow they know how to stick this ass out


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm pretty certain a woman at say 14% would look significantly leaner than a man?


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Zephyr said:


> That's fair enough, it's not normally higher, it's just that women need a higher bf to keep their body and hormones functioning properly.


Wouldn't this depend more on actual fat intake rather than stores?


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 12, 2014)

Nope! they need to maintain a certain level Of bodyfat otherwise they stop having periods, and could become infertile very quickly.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Zephyr said:


> Nope! they need to maintain a certain level Of bodyfat otherwise they stop having periods, and could become infertile very quickly.


So if I get the misses down to sub 10% I can get rid of rag week and reduce the chances of knocking her up? DNP anyone? :tt2:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Zephyr said:


> That's fair enough, it's not normally higher, it's just that women need a higher bf to keep their body and hormones functioning properly.


Of course womens bodyfat is higher then mens! 15% for a women is like 10% for a man


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 12, 2014)

Robbie789 said:


> Of course womens bodyfat is higher then mens! 15% for a women is like 10% for a man


Erm...do you mean visually?? As 15% is 15%!


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 12, 2014)

You can't just assume all women have a higher bf than men. I know what you're trying to say, and appearance wise women would look leaner than men at 15% but women need bf for essential bodily functions


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Zephyr said:


> Erm...do you mean visually?? As 15% is 15%!


Yes, obviously I mean visually.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Women need a higher bodyfat for general living

Mens is like 5/6% anything lower an bad **** happens

Women is like 10+

Also give ya missus some tren.


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Zephyr said:


> You can't just assume all women have a higher bf than men. I know what you're trying to say, and appearance wise women would look leaner than men at 15% but women need bf for essential bodily functions


I'm not sure what your getting at, couple of posts ago you were accusing my gf of being a tank? :tongue:


----------

